# Why do people do it.......?



## crewmeal (Aug 9, 2011)

Whilst I'm new on this forum, I've been looking at many of the posts here for sometime and find it fascinating to see people stupidly parting with their hard earned cash for property they have seen in glossy brochures. My inbox gets flooded with the promise of apartments with the top of the range views, gadgets, low running costs etc. They go out and see some shell being constructed by a glorious beach and fall in love with it. 

Whilst I love Egyptians dearly, when it comes to money I wouldn't trust most with a brass farthing yet alone thousands for undeveloped property. I've read tales of horror, seen hyped up tv programmes all displaying shady deals (not just Egypt I hasten to add) with people being ripped off for everything.

My ambition is to buy an apartment for my retirement, but I would inspect the property from top to bottom and find out what the running costs and legal situations are like before even thinking about entering any contract. I want the place to be mine and free from any loopholes, especially in this climate.

Incidently Watchdog is back on BBC1 and last week highlighted a water park in Sharm that wasn't anywhere near completed, but First Choice had started flying customers out Need I go on??? Whilst this is a different situation, it runs on parallel lines here.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

This is so true and I think the reason is that in Britain especially there are so many laws and things to protect people against all these shady dealings (not saying that they still don't happen). But you are protected so much by laws etc that when people go and buy property etc in foreign countries they believe that they are covered by similar laws, which as we know don't exist here in Egypt.
It is surprising how much a little sun and sea can cloud even the most competent people into parting with their cash but as you said, it happens time and time again and even though they keep showing programmes abut these rip offs, people still get duped.


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

crewmeal said:


> My ambition is to buy an apartment for my retirement, but I would inspect the property from top to bottom and find out what the running costs and legal situations are like before even thinking about entering any contract. I want the place to be mine and free from any loopholes, especially in this climate.


If you want to do that , You stick with face-to-face dealings , Inspect everything yourself In reality and On the ground. You do things yourself. Get a trusted lawyer to Inspect the paperwork. Don't buy anything unless you see the actual property you are buying Complete and in ready-to-move-in shape.

Trust No-One =)


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

El Gouna property is all legal and above board. More expensive than Hurghada, but.......


----------

